# Solenoids click but front won't lift.



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

So I was jumpin the front end at a light n hit it n it wouldn't go up. Waited a couple seconds n it went up but didn't seem as fast. Now again it's just clicking. Batts are charged. I load tested them all and they ok. Changed all the front noids and still nothing. The motors not even spinning but I took it off checked the key and it's fine. I didnt see no fluids anywhere around the motor so imma guess the o ring Is ok n no fluid is in the motor. I'm lost at this point. Any ideas could it be a check valve or something else. This my first low low but unlike some im mechanically inclined. Hahaha I don't take my shit to no one I fix it my self.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Swap the front motor with the rear motor. If it works, you have a bad motor.


----------



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just tried it n my motors good. It works fine on the back. N with the rear motor on the front it still clicks.


----------



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

mylow81 said:


> Just tried it n my motors good. It works fine on the back. N with the rear motor on the front it still clicks.


Here's my setup. 2 pumps 4 dumps 8 batts. Imma swap the batts from one bank to the other for shits and giggles.


----------



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

So I swapped the banks both 48v and still nothing. So imma replace all my wire to the noids and switch plate. Is it possible that could be it. I'm starting to get pissed.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Did you replace all the front solenoids with new ones? Sometimes even a new solenoid could malfunction and not send current through. I would say test the solenoids.


----------



## Next level customs (May 22, 2013)

What kinda cylinoids u have 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

Dumps said:


> Did you replace all the front solenoids with new ones? Sometimes even a new solenoid could malfunction and not send current through. I would say test the solenoids.


I burned out a front pump months ago hoppin. So I said fuck it n just bought all new ones for the front n after this happened I just swapped em all back.


----------



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

So long story short ya I swapped em all out


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Right after I got my low something like this happened after changing out solenoids and it turned out that I didn't put a bolt through one of the noids so it wasn't grounded good. Make sure each noid has a bolt or screw holding it down and grounding it. Another time I had this issue was because one of the bolts holding the noids came a little loose because it was only on hand tight.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

If it's clicking, there's no reason to be replacing wiring. Check resistance on the solenoids. If they're all good, brand new, and mounted to clean bare metal, then I'd go back to the batteries. One bad cell in one will make them all act bad.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> If it's clicking, there's no reason to be replacing wiring. Check resistance on the solenoids. If they're all good, brand new, and mounted to clean bare metal, then I'd go back to the batteries. One bad cell in one will make them all act bad.


Yep.


----------



## mylow81 (Mar 3, 2013)

It was a bad ground thanks guys. I t seems one a my dumps is leaking a lil when the front is raised and caused it to not be grounding out. Thanks for the help this was driving me insane.


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

mylow81 said:


> It was a bad ground thanks guys. I t seems one a my dumps is leaking a lil when the front is raised and caused it to not be grounding out. Thanks for the help this was driving me insane.


Glad to hear you got it working. I learned a lot in the short time I've had my car because of all the little things that can go wrong but It feels good learning how to fix the system and not worrying too much about being stranded. On a side note if your dump is leaking oil on the solenoid you def wanna fix that to avoid a potential trunk fire.


----------

